# CZ SP-01 with Safety or Decocker?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am looking to buy a new CZ SP-01 -- this will be used in the home and at the range (not shooing for sport). 

It is my understanding that the safety can only be used once the gun is already locked. Since I was not going to carry this pistol, I dont have much need for being cocked and locked.

Because of this, I was leaning in the direction of the decocking version -- however, as I was reading about this version, it says the decocker only HALF cocks the pistol. I am not familiar with this -- can someone explain what it means to be half cocked? Is the trigger pull just as long as the first DA/SA shot? Can the chamber still be emptied if the gun is cocked (if maybe a noise is heard but found to be nothing) and there is no longer a desire for the pistol to be used?


can anyone offer advice on which one to buy please? 
Thank you!


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

When you decock the gun it lowers the hammer into a half cock position. When pulling the trigger from the decocked position you will have a long heavy DA trigger pull and then all others wil be al light SA pull. You can unload the gun just like normal. Drop the mag, then rack the slide, check the chamber and all should be good.

Even though this video doesn't include a gun with a decocker you should be able to get the gist of it.
Semi-Autos: Cocked vs. Half-Cocked - YouTube


----------



## r_gray (Jan 12, 2012)

BearArms2 said:


> I am looking to buy a new CZ SP-01 -- this will be used in the home and at the range (not shooing for sport).
> 
> It is my understanding that the safety can only be used once the gun is already locked. Since I was not going to carry this pistol, I dont have much need for being cocked and locked.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

I've got the decocker version. Basically it _decocks_ the hammer down to halfway cocked. I understand both the safety and decocker versions have a "half-cocked" position where you pull the hammer back and it clicks halfway - you can just leave it there. From that position, the trigger draw is less that it would be from the full hammer-down position. So you have three pulls, hammer down (hardest), hammer halfway down (middle), and hammer back (SA). Actually, I'm not sure the safety version allows you to shoot from the halfway position...I assume it does, but I don't know how the safety works - I don't have that pistol!

The decocker is handy. When you load and rack, the hammer ends up all the way back in SA mode (very touchy!). If you don't want to shoot right away, you depress the decocker lever and the hammer safely comes down to the half-cocked position (much safer!). This is much safer than doing it the old way - holding the hammer, pulling the trigger, and carefully letting the hammer down (the hammer could slip!). You just load, rack, push the decoker lever, and that's it. I even CCW with this heavy thing sometimes...I just carry it loaded and decocked. If I need to use it, I'll have half of a DA pull (not SA), or I might have time to pull the hammer back myself (it's halfway back already...easy to get with my thumb).


----------

